# Do cats pee themselves when scared?



## piestuffable (Jul 29, 2013)

My area of the neighborhood is dominated by a mother cat and her two children. Often, though, this skinny teenage cat (probably only 4-6 months old...) would come for food and he often gets chased off aggressively. 

Last night, I heard an aggressive hiss/meow/growl when the skinny teenager was in the area, and I know for sure that the momma cat had tried to drive him off again. When I came out, the teenager was sitting in a pool of 'water' that wasn't there before, and was licking his lower areas. He immediately ran away, leaving wet paw prints on the road... It just seemed that he was drenched in that watery substance. And I seem to see a trickle of black substance (it was night, though, so I couldn't see for sure) running down his leg.

I just kinda came to the conclusion that he might've peed himself?  Do cats do that when they're in a scary confrontation?

P.S. He was VERY skinny and refused to come near me. If I leave food out for him, the others would get to the food first and he would only have the flimsy leftovers... He was definitely not welcomed by the other cats. Does anyone have suggestions on helping him?


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Oh bless him!! I guess they could "wet themselves" in a sense but I am a little more concerned. A trickle of black substance sounds like blood and I'm concerned he could have been bitten ? Is it possible for you to somehow catch him and to get him to a vet?
I wish I could be more help ..


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Yes they can.

In terms of how to feed him when others chase him away, there are several feral colony caretakers here that might be able help with that question.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Yes cats pee themselves in extreme fear. Feed this cat in another area when he comes for food. Get all the other cats eating in one area. And as the cats stands off from the group let him watch you put a bowl of food at a distance from the other. Keep feeding him in the same area. After while you can put food out there even when the others aren't there so you can fatten him up.

I hope you can trap this baby and get him help


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

yes they do. none of mine have done it until they were fairly old (over 14) but up to that point they've probably been more easy-going. none of them have ever had to deal with a gang of angry cats chasing them off though, so i'd say it's perfectly possible and probable.

hopefully you can get him trapped and checked out. good luck!


----------



## Janz (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes they can. When my older cat was young he got his head through the handle of a plastic bag and freaked out. He ran around the house with the plastic bag like a cape behind him. The other cat chased him and I tried to catch him. He stopped running when he peed on the floor and sat there looking like "OMG, I can't believe I just did that".

I agree with feeding the cat in another area. And maybe after the other cats have eaten all they want. Good luck.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh, yes! Jack, my 23 pound behemoth pounced on poor little 5 pound Missy and scared the pee right out of her. Poor thing left quite a puddle!! I REALLY yelled at Jack over that and he has not done it since. He's like a big kid that doesn't know his own strength though.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marcia said:


> Oh, yes! Jack, my 23 pound behemoth pounced on poor little 5 pound Missy and scared the pee right out of her. Poor thing left quite a puddle!! I REALLY yelled at Jack over that and he has not done it since. He's like a big kid that doesn't know his own strength though.


Hmmmm, it was probably that 'Vulcan Mind Meld' that did it for big Jack!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

7cats2dogs said:


> Hmmmm, it was probably that 'Vulcan Mind Meld' that did it for big Jack!


You are probably right! I really yelled at him and I NEVER raise my voice so he got the message right away! He's a good boy, just wants to play and no one else wants anything to do with him. He's like a kid in a senior citizen center. Sometimes I feel it was disservice to adopt him, but we love him.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marcia said:


> You are probably right! I really yelled at him and I NEVER raise my voice so he got the message right away! He's a good boy, just wants to play and no one else wants anything to do with him. He's like a kid in a senior citizen center. Sometimes I feel it was disservice to adopt him, but we love him.


Well, I'd say Jack is a lucky boy to have you!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I took my girls to a new groomer once, and when we walked in, there were cages full of barking dogs. Two of my girls peed in their carrier. Never went back.


----------



## piestuffable (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh, dear, I guess he did pee himself then...  He came over to my house this morning, and he seemed fine (no blood whatsoever, no limping, no apparent wounds... thanks goodness). The momma cat and her kitten are already in my yard, but I managed to give him two spoonfuls of canned food  I'll look for him again this evening and hopefully give him a bigger portion.


----------

